# J C Higgins Flightline project started



## teisco (Jul 20, 2019)

Picked up a new project,,JC Higgins chrome Flightliner...I will go through the build in this thread if you want to follow along. I am thinking about new paint for the tank and rear rack but my rat rod buddies want me to keep the faded, scratched up patina...what is your opinion?

I am going to clean and try to polish the chrome,,,just can't stand rusty chrome..0000 steel wool and aluminum foil help.

As found: Click on pics for larger image.













Not sure if I want to repaint or  leave patina,,,,or customize. So I will start with disassembly and clean all the chrome and hope most of the rust can be removed.

Here are my starting tools...a good chrome polish,,0000 steel wool,,penetrating oil,,and aluminum foil.




Update:
Chrome,,,love chrome but not rust..so here are a few parts I started with.
Really nice to have the early metal light shroud rather than the later faded plastic one.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 20, 2019)

Keep it original!


----------



## teisco (Jul 20, 2019)

Might just do that,,,,worth more that way maybe? Now I have to find a good way to remove clear coat from chrome frame.


----------



## teisco (Jul 20, 2019)

More done today..

Pedals came out great with fairly good chrome and rubber.




Looking at the paint that was underneath some chrome it seems the original paint was candy red,,,translucent red over silver.




Also got the rear tail light working.


----------



## teisco (Jul 21, 2019)

Good grief, someone offered me 100 bucks for the pedals! Sorry this is a project and I hope to see it through. You guys know how it is,,if you start parting out your stuff you end up with stuff no one wants and no project...so keep on keepin on and not for sale (but again you guys know that when a project is done you sorta start looking for another and maybe the finished one has to go )


----------



## teisco (Jul 21, 2019)

Today was messy day,,,strip the clear coat off the frame 
Using this stuff.




Supposed to wait several hours so now waiting.............waiting,,,,,,,,,,,and some more waiting. I will let you guys know how well this stuff works,,,or doesn't.
Oh, red stuff on chair is from painting the house shutters and not from the bike,,,,,,,,,,or me!

1


----------



## teisco (Jul 23, 2019)

Ok,,after a very hot spell more work is finally done. 

Chrome frame polished and ready..




Picked up another chrome frame bike,,,Huffy brand..was going to use for parts but now think will restore and find tank and stuff.  





The paints that I am using for this project. Dupli-Color primer and Dupli-Color Red Metal Specks.




Tank sides in primer,




Tank sides painted Red Metal Specks, yet to do,,,clean up or replace decals and then several coats of clear.




Rear rack sanded, cleaned and ready for primer.






​​


----------



## Sven (Jul 23, 2019)

teisco said:


> Today was messy day,,,strip the clear coat off the frame
> Using this stuff.
> View attachment 1033708
> 
> ...



d
    The red paint on the chair  does look like a crime scene.
project is looking good!


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 23, 2019)

Did you use the base coat for the metal speck paint?


----------



## partsguy (Jul 24, 2019)

I really, really wish someone would reproduce those tail lights. They are made by Delta and fit various Murray bikes, and Huffy’s.


----------



## teisco (Jul 24, 2019)

Rivnut said:


> Did you use the base coat for the metal speck paint?



No need,,just used Dupli-Color lacquer primer and metal speck...the metal speck has the metal particles mixed in and is not a translucent paint.


----------



## teisco (Jul 24, 2019)

More done today...
Thanks very much for the encouragement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Here is an update; got the painting mostly done and after I get these lights sorted I should be able to reassemble.

Painted tank and rear rack.




Going to use a four cell battery box for the headlight if I can figure out this wiring.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Jul 26, 2019)

teisco said:


> More done today...
> Thanks very much for the encouragement
> 
> 
> ...



Dude you are on it! I wish I could figure out some of the horns and lights i have! The ones on bike are just for looks


----------



## teisco (Jul 27, 2019)

Yeah wiring is mysterious for sure...I got the lights working but the horn has a short in it as the wires got hot when I tried to use it,,,,so no horn.

Got the chain guard polished, painted and lettered today...


----------



## teisco (Aug 1, 2019)

Finished,,,(all but red dice valve caps,,still looking)
Click on pics for larger image


----------



## Bill in Bama (Aug 1, 2019)

teisco said:


> Finished,,,(all but red dice valve caps,,still looking)
> Click on pics for larger image
> 
> 
> ...



Dude that is sweet,,, just like a pro! My hat is off sir!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Aug 1, 2019)

teisco said:


> Finished,,,(all but red dice valve caps,,still looking)
> Click on pics for larger image
> 
> 
> ...



How many hours do you have in it??


----------



## teisco (Aug 1, 2019)

Bill in Bama said:


> How many hours do you have in it??



Not sure,,,really hate to add them up


----------



## teisco (Aug 3, 2019)

Looking for a couple red handlebar grips,,Higgins if possible,,also couple red dice valve caps and handlebar grip streamers in red or red and white.


----------



## kahloop1 (Aug 3, 2019)

Just beautiful, I have the same bike. Do you know where I could find the headlight and tail light lenses?


----------



## teisco (Aug 3, 2019)

kahloop1 said:


> Just beautiful, I have the same bike. Do you know where I could find the headlight and tail light lenses?



I wish I did know,,,have another to restore and missing the tail light lens.


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 3, 2019)

Sweet! Hope mine turns out half as nice.  Gives me some hope.


----------



## Sven (Aug 4, 2019)

Turned out excellent !


----------



## teisco (Aug 5, 2019)

No,,,looking for same myself for another one I am going to restore.


----------



## teisco (Aug 6, 2019)

This might be for sale,,,another project just came by...PM me if interested.


----------



## PCHiggin (Aug 6, 2019)

Beautiful job,Looks new! Your 2nd bike is a SPACELINER Made By Murray,not a Huffy


----------



## Ernbar (Aug 6, 2019)

Beautiful, just gorgeous. Superb restoration done!
 Go on eBay for the dice valve caps and shop around for prices. Those jokers there list the 4 cap set from $5 up to freaking $20. I just ordered a Yellow set for $8 and a red set for $4 both shipping included.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 7, 2019)

teisco said:


> More done today..
> 
> Pedals came out great with fairly good chrome and rubber.
> View attachment 1033094
> ...



I don't have that although I suspected there is one...


----------



## Pedaltherapy (Sep 9, 2019)

Well done on that bike!  These are my favorite mid weight bikes by far.


----------



## teisco (Oct 13, 2019)

partsguy said:


> I really, really wish someone would reproduce those tail lights. They are made by Delta and fit various Murray bikes, and Huffy’s.



You would think they could 3d laser print them....


----------



## ThorH (Oct 22, 2019)

Did you put new clear coat on it?


----------



## Saving Tempest (Oct 22, 2019)

teisco said:


> This might be for sale,,,another project just came by...PM me if interested.




Don't you DARE...!

Not until you at least put it in a show and get your proper recognition. It DESERVES that.

That is an *objet d'art*.


----------



## teisco (Oct 22, 2019)

Saving Tempest said:


> Don't you DARE...!
> 
> Not until you at least put it in a show and get your proper recognition. It DESERVES that.
> 
> That is an *objet d'art*.



Thank you,,,,not to many shows out here in Iowa.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Oct 22, 2019)

People come for your votes and kiss babies...seems like they should have a bike show.


----------



## shortbed57 (Dec 17, 2019)

Amazing looking bike. You should be proud. Just like the cars of the period these bikes have real style.


----------



## schwinnman67 (Dec 17, 2019)

There was a seller on Ebay that had reproduction tail light lenses (cindi_vette  If I remember correctly). I got a lens for my Spaceliner from them.


----------



## Wanted33 (Jan 30, 2020)

@teisco , the bike came out great. Congratulations. You've given me a goal to shoot for with this one,


----------



## teisco (Jan 31, 2020)

Wanted33 said:


> @teisco , the bike came out great. Congratulations. You've given me a goal to shoot for with this one,
> 
> View attachment 1132301



That will be a beauty,,have fun ...If you have any questions about "how to" just pm me.


----------



## teisco (Jan 31, 2020)

I am concentrating on collecting chrome spacey bikes from the late 50s early 60s.. "Jetson" bikes as in the far out style of the old tv show, "The Jetsons"

How about this one off concept art by Schwinn


----------



## Puntagordy (Feb 5, 2020)

teisco said:


> Picked up a new project,,JC Higgins chrome Flightliner...I will go through the build in this thread if you want to follow along. I am thinking about new paint for the tank and rear rack but my rat rod buddies want me to keep the faded, scratched up patina...what is your opinion?
> 
> I am going to clean and try to polish the chrome,,,just can't stand rusty chrome..0000 steel wool and aluminum foil help.
> 
> ...





teisco said:


> More done today..
> 
> Pedals came out great with fairly good chrome and rubber.
> View attachment 1033094
> ...



Can you help me with the tank wiring for the horn and lights? I have all the parts just not clear on the wiring diagram. Thanx!


----------



## Sven (Feb 7, 2020)

Beautiful, great job! It cleaned up very well.


----------



## teisco (Feb 11, 2020)

Puntagordy said:


> Can you help me with the tank wiring for the horn and lights? I have all the parts just not clear on the wiring diagram. Thanx!



Go to this thread
*The Ultimate Sears Spaceliner Reference*
and look for post 244


----------



## dasberger (Apr 24, 2020)

@shawnatvintagespokes mentioned he could reproduce the taillight lens if he had an original to work off of...  If someone still has one maybe he can use it??  Either way I'm looking for one.

Thanks!


----------

